# 30 W, 11 L, 73% WP, 88.5 U, 35% ROI (3rd Party Verified)



## SINCITYINSIDER (Oct 26, 2020)

30 W, 11 L, 73% WP, 88.5 U, 35% ROI (3rd Party Verified)

https://pickmonitor.com/user/SinCityInsider/cappermetrics/Overall 

Congratulations to those that grabbed our NFL Guaranteed Winner and cashed it in easily.

Congratulations to those that have purchased a membership and enjoyed going 8-1 the last 3 days.

To those of you just watching, go ahead and continue losing money, we will continue cashing as you keep watching.

To those of you that can’t afford our service we post a free pick weekly on social media, @wininsincity on Twitter and Instagram.

Weekly Free Pick

10/30
FC Porto vs Pacos de Ferreira
FC Porto -1 -121


----------

